# chiedere scusa o dimenticare??



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

oggi ho perso le staffe (assurdo per me...:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e ho mandato uno degi sms più offensivi e bastardi che potessi mandare allo stronzo.
Mi sono pentita come ho dato l'invio..
poi mi sono detta che quando non c'è più rispetto non c'è più niente.
Avevo risposto ad  un suo sms offensivo e cattivo ma so che la sua cattiveria non era ragionata o razionale.
Nel senso che lui quando sbrocca lo fa senza cattiveria e sempre seguono le scuse.
Io invece ho risposto con calcolata cattiveria e non rispetto.
Ho tirato in ballo la sua età (minchia, come sono caduta in basso) e la sua diciamo tendenza a civettare...
risultato: quando ho riletto il mio sms mi sono vergognata di me stessa.
Me la conto che sono ancora in convalescenza, che sono ancora scossa ma non mi perdono la cattiveria..
Ora l'orgoglio m'impedisce di fare qualsiasi cosa.
Mi aspetto e mi auguro una risposta a tono, adeguata alla mia stronzaggine per scusarmi.
Insomma..mi sento una cacca.
Il primo pensiero é di cancellare il suo numero e finirla per sempre.
perchè dentro me sono convinta che quando si scende così in basso non ci sia più una fava da fare..
Ma che faccio?? mi scuso comunque o no??
chiarisco che ,per l'ennesima volta, lui mi ha contato palle e presa in giro ma so bene che quello che ci fanno è solo quello che permettiamo che ci facciano..e poi l'ho cercato io..
uffa, malata e ora questa storiaccia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2008)

Ci sono persone che si pentono sempre o magari neppure riescono a fare del male ....a chi ne ha fatto tanto e più volte .....senza volere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Non credo che tu debba chiedere scusa ...un po' di comprensione la meriti anche tu, credo.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi ho perso le staffe (assurdo per me...:carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adesso che hai fatto il tagliando alla passera mandalo a fanculo, ma non perché lui sia una cattiva persona, ma perchè non hai più tempo per gli stronzi. hai capito?
cambiato il pistone si cambia anche marmitta e buona notte a chi non c'era.


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso che hai fatto il tagliando alla passera mandalo a fanculo, ma non perché lui sia una cattiva persona, ma perchè non hai più tempo per gli stronzi. hai capito?
> cambiato il pistone si cambia anche marmitta e buona notte a chi non c'era.


 
grandissima


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso che hai fatto il tagliando alla passera mandalo a fanculo, ma non perché lui sia una cattiva persona, ma perchè non hai più tempo per gli stronzi. hai capito?
> cambiato il pistone si cambia anche marmitta e buona notte a chi non c'era.


ma quando l'ho sentito ieri mi sono resa conto che la sua voce ancora mi turba.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi odio


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quando l'ho sentito ieri mi sono resa conto che la sua voce ancora mi turba..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quando l'ho sentito ieri mi sono resa conto che la sua voce ancora mi turba..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si viene turbate/i da qualcosa che non ci si aspetta...non bisogna confondersi per delle emozioni che non portano a quello che riteniamo bene per noi.
Potrebbe provocare emozione anche una telefonata di Moggi...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grandissima


e sì grandissima un par de palle...
stasera sto da suicidio, altro che tante madonne.
spero solo che giobbe non se ne esca con uno dei suoi sermoni perchè potrei ingoiarmi una scatola intera di... di che cazzo che non ho niente di mortale in casa...
sto di merda. sto così di merda che più di così c'è solo .. solo cosa... non mi viene in mente niente. sto di merda e basta.


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si viene turbate/i da qualcosa che non ci si aspetta...non bisogna confondersi per delle emozioni che non portano a quello che riteniamo bene per noi.
> Potrebbe provocare emozione anche una telefonata di Moggi...





si oltre che diarrea


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì grandissima un par de palle...
> stasera sto da suicidio, altro che tante madonne.
> spero solo che giobbe non se ne esca con uno dei suoi sermoni perchè potrei ingoiarmi una scatola intera di... di che cazzo che non ho niente di mortale in casa...
> sto di merda. sto così di merda che più di così c'è solo .. solo cosa... non mi viene in mente niente. sto di merda e basta.


 
ma che succede?


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi ho perso le staffe (assurdo per me...:carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io gli chiederei scusa, anche se non se lo merita.
Le scuse servono a farti stare meglio.
Lui che la prenda come vuole.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quando l'ho sentito ieri mi sono resa conto che la sua voce ancora mi turba..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capirai.. mio marito lo sento tutti i giorni...
ma stasera vorrei davvero che non mi trovasse più.
sto male da cani.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io gli chiederei scusa, anche se non se lo merita.
> Le scuse servono a farti stare meglio.
> Lui che la prenda come vuole.


io stasera sto da cani, ma tu sei fuori come un balcone peggio di me, fidati.
ma che cazz ti dà la fede a te?
a me vien voglia di far saltare per aria tutto altro che fede...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

sai Anna, forse ha ragione Giobbe.
Io non gli chiederei scusa per lui ma per me stessa.
resta il fatto che anche lui è stato un bastardo.
Ma io rispondo di me non di lui...
Perchè stai male ciccia??


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna che c'è?

Asudemina, fai ciò che ti farebbe star meglio....


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai Anna, forse ha ragione Giobbe.
> Io non gli chiederei scusa per lui ma per me stessa.
> resta il fatto che anche lui è stato un bastardo.
> Ma io rispondo di me non di lui...
> Perchè stai male ciccia??


ma quale per te stessa.. dai...
se è stato un bastardo non merita scuse.
e basta con questa linea del perdono.
giobbe cerca di fare proseliti ma con me trova satana e i suoi fratelli che sono peggio di satana.
io dovevo farlo fuori, altro che perdono.
perdono un par de palle.
non farti prendere dal sentimento, asdumed, mandalo a fanculo.
punto.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anna che c'è?
> 
> Asudemina, fai ciò che ti farebbe star meglio....


c'è che mio marito è un bastardo.


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è che mio marito è un bastardo.


 
perchè?


----------



## Nordica (12 Agosto 2008)

*soluzioni utili*



Anna A ha detto:


> e sì grandissima un par de palle...
> stasera sto da suicidio, altro che tante madonne.
> spero solo che giobbe non se ne esca con uno dei suoi sermoni perchè potrei ingoiarmi una scatola intera di... di che cazzo che non ho niente di mortale in casa...
> sto di merda. sto così di merda che più di così c'è solo .. solo cosa... non mi viene in mente niente. sto di merda e basta.


 
chiama per farti portare una pizza a casa con un dolce tipo crepe alla nutella. se non ti va la pizza potresti abbuffarti di cinese anche quelli fanno servizi porta a porta! 

abbuffati fino a stare male! funziona sempre!


----------



## Nordica (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è che mio marito è un bastardo.


 
perché?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quale per te stessa.. dai...
> se è stato un bastardo non merita scuse.
> e basta con questa linea del perdono.
> giobbe cerca di fare proseliti ma con me trova satana e i suoi fratelli che sono peggio di satana.
> ...


forse hai ragione anche tu.
No, per ora non gli chiedo scusa perchè se rileggo il suo di sms mi scoppia la bile..
non faccio niente.
tanto più in basso di così non riusciremmo ad andarci.
Che squallore cazzo.
Mi odio-
me la sono cercata e l'ho trovata.
Che crepi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse hai ragione anche tu.
> No, per ora non gli chiedo scusa perchè se rileggo il suo di sms mi scoppia la bile..
> non faccio niente.
> tanto più in basso di così non riusciremmo ad andarci.
> ...


A volte si ha bisogno di rompere proprio tutto per staccarsi.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte si ha bisogno di rompere proprio tutto per staccarsi.


sì. Ora cancello pure il suo numero che con l'alzheimer che mi ritrovo è facile lo dimentichi definitivamente..


----------



## Old Addos (12 Agosto 2008)

*Tutto passa*

Quando si prova qualcosa per qualcuno , gli alti e bassi sono all' ordine del giorno ;

sarebbe meglio un po' di sana indifferenza , ma non è un sentimento ( l' indifferenza , intendo ) che si attiva a comando ;

secondo me , se lui è una lenza capisce che sei ancora un po' alterata e ti chiede di venire a trovarti di persona , tu gli dici di sì e la pace è fatta ;

nessuno inventa nulla , lo fanno anche Bush e Putin . . . . . . .


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Quando si prova qualcosa per qualcuno , gli alti e bassi sono all' ordine del giorno ;
> 
> sarebbe meglio un po' di sana indifferenza , ma non è un sentimento ( l' indifferenza , intendo ) che si attiva a comando ;
> 
> ...


non credo proprio.
Dopo l'sms che gli ho mandato secondo me sparisce nel limbo..
e non so se dolermene o gioirne


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non credo proprio.
> Dopo l'sms che gli ho mandato secondo me sparisce nel *limbo..*
> e non so se dolermene o gioirne


... quale limbo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   il signor Ratzinger lo ha abolito.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quale limbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era un modo carino per dire il mondo del vaffanculo


----------



## Old Addos (12 Agosto 2008)

*Mai dire mai*

Ma no , gli uomini sanno che le donne sono umorali ; 

certo , dipende tutto dalla voglia che ha lui di vederti ;

potresti mandargli un altro sms dicendo che ti aspettavi una sua reazione ; sentendosi pungolato ( poichè in quel modo tu sottintendi che non ha le palle per sostenere le proprie ragioni ) vedrai che risponde ; 

in fondo , l' importante è ( ri ) rompere il ghiaccio . . . . . .


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> capirai.. mio marito lo sento tutti i giorni...
> ma stasera vorrei davvero che non mi trovasse più.
> sto male da cani.





Anna A ha detto:


> io stasera sto da cani, ma tu sei fuori come un balcone peggio di me, fidati.
> ma che cazz ti dà la fede a te?
> a me vien voglia di far saltare per aria tutto altro che fede...





Anna A ha detto:


> c'è che mio marito è un bastardo.


 
e qui ritorno alla mia domandona: c'è qualcuno felice qui?
Felice davvero... non surrogati.
Anna mi dispiace.
Se fossimo vicine...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Ma no , gli uomini sanno che le donne sono umorali ;
> 
> certo , dipende tutto dalla voglia che ha lui di vederti ;
> 
> ...


duole ammetterlo ma la voglia che ha lui di vedermi è direttamente proporzionale alla mia possibilità di trombare.
Cucita e messa come sono la possibilità è zero.
Trai tu le somme.
Io non gli mando più niente e ti dirò che dopo le offese che gli ho scritto se mi cercasse mi farebbe schifo


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> e qui ritorno alla mia domandona: c'è qualcuno felice qui?
> Felice davvero... non surrogati.
> Anna mi dispiace.
> Se fossimo vicine...


ti rispondo io..non siamo felici perchè demandiamo agli altri la possibilità (per noi stessi) di esserlo


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era un modo carino per dire il mondo del vaffanculo


Allora mandagli un video di Grillo, quello dei V-Day.


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti rispondo io..non siamo felici perchè demandiamo agli altri la possibilità (per noi stessi) di esserlo


Più che demandare... forse dipendiamo troppo dagli altri. E non va bene . Per niente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu come stai?
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Più che demandare... forse dipendiamo troppo dagli altri. E non va bene . Per niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo. Io tutte le volte che ho affidato la mia felicità nelle mani di altri me la son presa in quel posto.
Eppure ci provo. Ad essere felice da sola..
mi sembra che vada peggio invece che meglio...
certo la salute non mi aiuta lo spirito 

	
	
		
		
	


	








grazia cara


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti rispondo io..non siamo felici perchè demandiamo agli altri la possibilità (per noi stessi) di esserlo


 
sante parole...........


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Io tutte le volte che ho affidato la mia felicità nelle mani di altri me la son presa in quel posto.
> Eppure ci provo. Ad essere felice da sola..
> mi sembra che vada peggio invece che meglio...
> certo la salute non mi aiuta lo spirito
> ...


Quello che mi dispiace è che lo hai scoperto troppo presto. Sei giovane e già ti hanno fatto tanto male...però sei in tempo per vivere  alla grande 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 
La salute la recupererai tutta e sarai più in forma di prima! E poi vieni qui e rispondi alla mia domandona...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Quello che mi dispiace è che lo hai scoperto troppo presto. Sei giovane e già ti hanno fatto tanto male...però sei in tempo per vivere  alla grande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


42 anni e mi sento una vecchia, altro che giovane.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma ho risposto così perchè è una serata storta.
Se me la rifai tra qualche giorno sarò molto meno pessimista!!
in fondo felice credo di esserlo. Non fino in fondo ma felicetta si.


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Più che demandare... forse dipendiamo troppo dagli altri. E non va bene . Per niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
siamo animali sociali...bisognerebbe amare come SUPERTRAMP ALEX

di Into the wild........ma chi ne è capace?

io sto tentando.............


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 42 anni e mi sento una vecchia, altro che giovane..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sei una bella persona e soprattutto solare...si legge....si respira


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Quello che mi dispiace è che lo hai scoperto troppo presto. Sei giovane e già ti hanno fatto tanto male...però sei in tempo per vivere alla grande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ciao AMA.....ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ciao AMA.....ti abbraccio forte


Ciao ale! già finite le vacanze?
Anch'io sono qui al caldo e al lavoro ma non mi spiace.
Ricordo ancora le belle spaigge greche che ho visto...un paradiso...e mi consolo.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 42 anni e mi sento una vecchia, altro che giovane..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


felicetta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  buona questa!
42 anni sono cmq pochi! dai che passa davvero...


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao ale! già finite le vacanze?
> Anch'io sono qui al caldo e al lavoro ma non mi spiace.
> Ricordo ancora le belle spaigge greche che ho visto...un paradiso...e mi consolo.
> Un abbraccio.


 
niente vacanze..........l'anno scorso Uganda...quest'anno Bracciano!

a gennaio....forse australia..

se invece mi assumono Asia: Sri lanka o Birmania....


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> niente vacanze..........l'anno scorso Uganda...quest'anno Bracciano!
> 
> a gennaio....forse australia..
> 
> se invece mi assumono Asia: Sri lanka o Birmania....


Dimenticavo, scusa! e la bicicletta? questa possibilità te la invidio...io sono in un paese con certe salite...e con traffico. Perciò no bici e mi spiace...vabbè ho la cyclette 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e pedalo cmq!!


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> siamo animali sociali...bisognerebbe amare come SUPERTRAMP ALEX
> 
> di Into the wild........ma chi ne è capace?
> 
> io sto tentando.............


 
Supertramp Alex non era solo un asociale, era un perfetto egoista. Non badava ai sentimenti degli altri, non aveva pena per chi lo cercava invano. La natura gli si è ritorta contro. E' un film per cui non ho provato commozione.


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, scusa! e la bicicletta? questa possibilità te la invidio...io sono in un paese con certe salite...e con traffico. Perciò no bici e mi spiace...vabbè ho la cyclette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
l'adoro sempre più...oggi sono andato in farmacia con la bici facendo 30 km

risparmio benzina e metto su un bel fisichetto!


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Supertramp Alex non era solo un asociale, era un perfetto egoista. Non badava ai sentimenti degli altri, non aveva pena per chi lo cercava invano. La natura gli si è ritorta contro. E' un film per cui non ho provato commozione.


 
invece ti sbagli

con i genitori aveva dei grandi problemi

ha amato tutte le persone che ha incontrato...dal signore anziano alla ragazza....

forse è stato presuntuoso...non conoscendo gli effetti della natura ma aveva 21 anni...era libero e aveva delle cose molto belle

non è un eroe, ma neanche come lo dipingi te


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Supertramp Alex non era solo un asociale, era un perfetto egoista. Non badava ai sentimenti degli altri, non aveva pena per chi lo cercava invano. La natura gli si è ritorta contro. E' un film per cui non ho provato commozione.


 
asociale poi proprio no

la felicità è condivisione.....ultima frase del film.....

lui adorava Zivago

forse aveva un tipo di amore difficilmente riproducibile

siamo così limitati ed egoisti che oltre ad amare noi stessi amiamo SOLO 1 persone che poi deve essere come diciamo noi...figurati

l'amore di super tramp si avvicina all'amore di Cristo

ecco perchè impossibile


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> l'adoro sempre più...oggi sono andato in farmacia con la bici facendo *30 km*
> 
> risparmio benzina e metto su un bel fisichetto!


 










 30???? complimenti!!!io in cyclette faccio 10 min...mi sa che mi lasci dietro 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  di 27 km!!!mi traini se mi incontri???


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> invece ti sbagli
> 
> 
> ha amato tutte le persone che ha incontrato...dal signore anziano alla ragazza....


 
Ha abbandonato entrambi lasciandoli piangenti a rimpiangerlo in eterno...


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> 30???? complimenti!!!io in cyclette faccio 10 min...mi sa che mi lasci dietro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
certo tesoro.....per te........


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> certo tesoro.....per te........


Grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e buonanotte, vado a nanna domani sveglia alle 6 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ha abbandonato entrambi lasciandoli piangenti a rimpiangerlo in eterno...


 
ha seguito la sua indole...ha dato i soldi ad una associazione come l'OXfam

per me ci sono tante cose positive in lui

presunzione giovanile ecco se proprio devo trovare una cosa negativa

ma a 20 anni chi non lo è?


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ha seguito la sua indole...ha dato i soldi ad una associazione come l'OXfam
> 
> per me ci sono tante cose positive in lui
> 
> ...


 

sì, in realtà è stato un personaggio straordinario. coraggioso e innamorato della vita. 
però il film lascia una tristezza...questa natura che lo punisce così


----------



## Old alesera (12 Agosto 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> sì, in realtà è stato un personaggio straordinario. coraggioso e innamorato della vita.
> però il film lascia una tristezza...questa natura che lo punisce così


 
ripeto, ho letto anche il vero libro sullla sua vita....è stato come dicono in molti presuntuosi...infatti o lo si ama o lo si odia...a me il film è piaciuto per gli scenari e le sue letture....mi sto cimentando nel Dottor Zivago....

amo i viaggi e sono curioso come lui....anche se notavo in lui una esaltazione che un pò mi spaventa

amo però quando sottolineava l'importanza di un lavoro utile e di viaggiare...vorrei unire le due cose


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ripeto, ho letto anche il vero libro sullla sua vita....è stato come dicono in molti presuntuosi...infatti o lo si ama o lo si odia...a me il film è piaciuto per gli scenari e le sue letture....mi sto cimentando nel Dottor Zivago....
> 
> amo i viaggi e sono curioso come lui....anche se notavo in lui una esaltazione che un pò mi spaventa
> 
> amo però quando sottolineava l'importanza di un lavoro utile e di viaggiare...vorrei unire le due cose



Anche a me ha fatto tristezza il finale del film.
Forse non era antisociale, ma un po' strano lo era.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> e qui ritorno alla mia domandona: c'è qualcuno felice qui?
> Felice davvero... non surrogati.
> Anna mi dispiace.
> Se fossimo vicine...


Anch'io sono felicetto.
Ma son contento così.
Non credo che la felicità piena sia di questo mondo.
Mi rimane sempre nel cuore un piccolo spazio vuoto che interpreto come nostalgia del mio Creatore.


----------



## Old amarax (12 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anch'io sono felicetto.
> Ma son contento così.
> Non credo che la felicità piena sia di questo mondo.
> Mi rimane sempre nel cuore un piccolo spazio vuoto che interpreto come nostalgia del mio Creatore.
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi ho perso le staffe (assurdo per me...:carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso che gli scatti di rabbia reciproca subentrino quando le aspettative di ciascuno non possono essere esaudite reciprocamente. Più che scusarti, ora, l'unico discorso possibile sarrebbe quello di verbalizzarsi lo stato del rapporto ma ciò può voler significare il sancire la chiusura definitiva del rapporto stesso... lo volete?


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Quando si prova qualcosa per qualcuno , gli alti e bassi sono all' ordine del giorno ;
> 
> sarebbe meglio un po' di sana indifferenza , ma non è un sentimento ( l' indifferenza , intendo ) che si attiva a comando ;
> 
> ...


tecnicamente avresti ragione.. ma mi sa che non sono più nella fase ludica in cui anche la faccia tosta ha il suo perchè.. sono più vicini alla fase "fine dei giochi"..


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Agosto 2008)

*la mia lettura del film*



alesera ha detto:


> siamo animali sociali...bisognerebbe amare come SUPERTRAMP ALEX
> 
> di Into the wild........ma chi ne è capace?
> 
> io sto tentando.............





Pocahontas ha detto:


> Supertramp Alex non era solo un asociale, era un perfetto egoista. Non badava ai sentimenti degli altri, non aveva pena per chi lo cercava invano. La natura gli si è ritorta contro. E' un film per cui non ho provato commozione.


Dopo aver vissuto un'esistenza realizando i sogni dei genitori, ha voluto scoprire la vita e misurare le proprie forze in una vera e propria rinascita perfino sensoriale. Non conosceva l'amore perchè era tramortito da ciò che gli altri si aspettavano da lui. Ha scoperto l'amore alla fine, quando ormai era troppo tardi per poterlo ricambiare in modo autentico. Ma questa scoperta ha riscattato la sua vita e anche se la morte è stata beffarda, la sua vita non è stata inutile.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sei una bella persona e soprattutto solare...si legge....si respira


grazie Ale, non avevo letto.
Grazie mille


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2008)

*ALESERA*

QUI SI CONFONDE LA SORALITà DI UNA PERSONA...CON IMPULSIVITà...ED INEDUCAZIONE....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUI SI CONFONDE LA SORALITà DI UNA PERSONA...CON IMPULSIVITà...ED INEDUCAZIONE....!!


oh poffarbacco!!


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie Ale, non avevo letto.
> Grazie mille


 Alesera ha sempre una parola buona per tutti.
Invidio la sua spontaneità in elogiare le persone.
Se avessi applicato di più questa virtù, forse anche il mio matrimonio stava ancora in piedi.
La futura moglie di Alesera è una donna molto fortunata.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alesera ha sempre una parola buona per tutti.
> Invidio la sua spontaneità in elogiare le persone.
> Se avessi applicato di più questa virtù, forse anche il mio matrimonio stava ancora in piedi.
> La futura moglie di Alesera è una donna molto fortunata.


concordo


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo


anch'io ti trovo molto sorale
e adoro il tuo shifting


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2008)

*Asudem*

Se hai mandato quel messaggio é perché avevi uno stato di irritazione tale da doverlo esternare.  E' vero che il dialogo sarebbe sempre prioritario ma se capitano zucche che fingono di non vedere o sentire capita di farsio prendere la mano... 
Bisogna decidere se e quanto tempo si può perdere con lui impiegandolo nel negoziare un rapporto decente.
Diciamo che la tua situazione ultimamente era degna di comprensione anche se avessi ecceduto.... 
Tu lo conosci e sai quale sia la sua indole, il proprio tempo é sempre ciò che di più prezioso abbiamo e devi decidere come regolarti.... questo é più importante di eventuali scuse che puoi dare se ti senti di avere qualche scrupolo; ma la questione primaria é se LUI vale la pena in toto......
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (13 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUI SI CONFONDE LA SORALITà DI UNA PERSONA...CON IMPULSIVITà...ED INEDUCAZIONE....!!


 
eh???


----------



## Old alesera (13 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alesera ha sempre una parola buona per tutti.
> Invidio la sua spontaneità in elogiare le persone.
> Se avessi applicato di più questa virtù, forse anche il mio matrimonio stava ancora in piedi.
> La futura moglie di Alesera è una donna molto fortunata.


 
caro Giobbe troppe pagnotte devo mangiare e devo dire davvero che TE ALCE Fedi VERENA e i suoi scapaccioni e soprattutto BRUJA mi avete reso un tantino più equilibrato  nei giudizi e migliorato...
oltre  a Giusy e altri amici....

grazie di cuore anche quando partirò non vi scorderò mai!


----------



## Old alesera (13 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MEDUSA TI SEMBRA SOLARE?MA HAI LETTO IL POST DEDICATOMI?


 
io parlo per quanto riguarda la mia percezione


certe cose non le conosco

ma preferisco vedree sempre il bicchiere mezzo pieno in tutto
anche con le persone


----------



## Nordica (13 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> caro Giobbe troppe pagnotte devo mangiare e devo dire davvero che TE ALCE Fedi VERENA e i suoi scapaccioni e soprattutto BRUJA mi avete reso un tantino più equilibrato nei giudizi e migliorato...
> oltre a Giusy e altri amici....
> 
> grazie di cuore anche quando partirò non vi scorderò mai!


 
e dove devi andare?


----------



## Old alesera (13 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> e dove devi andare?


 
Sri lanka, oppure birmania, o Sud America dipende dall'ONG e dal contratto


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2008)

*.............*

PENSAVO SU UN CARGO BATTENTE BANDIERA LIBERIANA....!!


----------



## Old alesera (13 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PENSAVO SU UN CARGO BATTENTE BANDIERA LIBERIANA....!!


 
embè la foto di Manuel Fantoni l'ho messa...speriamo di non essere un bluff come lui


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2008)

*.......*

GRAN FILM BOROTALCO.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io ti trovo molto sorale
> e adoro il tuo shifting


vero??
sora asudem


----------



## Old alesera (13 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vero??
> sora asudem


 
ma stai  meglio fisicamente?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se hai mandato quel messaggio é perché avevi uno stato di irritazione tale da doverlo esternare.  E' vero che il dialogo sarebbe sempre prioritario ma se capitano zucche che fingono di non vedere o sentire capita di farsio prendere la mano...
> Bisogna decidere se e quanto tempo si può perdere con lui impiegandolo nel negoziare un rapporto decente.
> Diciamo che la tua situazione ultimamente era degna di comprensione anche se avessi ecceduto....
> Tu lo conosci e sai quale sia la sua indole, il proprio tempo é sempre ciò che di più prezioso abbiamo e devi decidere come regolarti.... questo é più importante di eventuali scuse che puoi dare se ti senti di avere qualche scrupolo; ma la questione primaria é se LUI vale la pena in toto......
> Bruja


ci ho messo un po' a capire a chi ti riferivi 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















siccome prima che con gli altri voglio essere a posto con me stessa gli ho mandato un sms in cui mi scusavo.
Non ha risposto nè me lo aspettavo.
Ma anche questo mi fa riflettere.
E' vero che sono sotto stress e questa convalescenza si sta rivelando molto più dolorosa e dura di quanto mi aspettassi ma effettivamente sono troppo istintiva e mi lascio andare troppo facilmente.
La stanchezza di un anno difficile, vari casini lavorativi, questa botta dell'intervento giunto in un momento in cui agoniavo un periodo di vacanza non facilitano il mio carattere e la mia serenità.
Ma non cerco giustificazioni.
Forse inconsciamente farla finire così male era l'unico modo per troncare definitivamente.
bhò.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2008)

*POVERACCIO*

POVERACCIO......................!!


----------



## LDS (13 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci ho messo un po' a capire a chi ti riferivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fammi indovinare, è più giovane di te?


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2008)

*LdS*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> fammi indovinare, è più giovane di te?


Ti prego.... queste sono le domande che mettono in predicato una equa capacità di giudicare i.....
Forse che se avesse 5 anni in più o in meno cambierebbe il modo di comportarsi di dovuta cortesia verso una donna? 
Però é anche vero che hai ragiine tu.... vedo tanta di quella cialtronaggine in giro, e per tua tranquillità aggiungo da ambo i sessi, che forse bisogna cambiare anche i parametri delle domande.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> fammi indovinare, è più giovane di te?


è più vecchio di me di 12 anni.


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> è più vecchio di me di 12 anni.


 
L'anagrafe non fornisce certezze o garanzie.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'anagrafe non fornisce certezze o garanzie....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo è vero ma mi aspetto da un ultra cinquantenne che si comporti in modo meno infantile e istintivo di un 20enne.


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2008)

*..............*

Ma senti chi cavolo parla.....che faccia da....!!


----------



## LDS (14 Agosto 2008)

in effetti, asu, era quello che volevo dirti. La pagliacciata dei messaggi è da adolescenti. Ma vabbè....

Bru, per me l'età non conta una beneamata fava. Era solo per dare una connotazione all'individuo se infantile o cosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> in effetti, asu, era quello che volevo dirti. La pagliacciata dei messaggi è da adolescenti. Ma vabbè....
> 
> Bru, per me l'età non conta una beneamata fava. Era solo per dare una connotazione all'individuo se infantile o cosa.


diciamo ,per par condicio, che la stronzaggine non ha età?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








(e mi ci metto dentro nè??)


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2008)

*LdS*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> in effetti, asu, era quello che volevo dirti. La pagliacciata dei messaggi è da adolescenti. Ma vabbè....
> 
> Bru, per me l'età non conta una beneamata fava. Era solo per dare una connotazione all'individuo se infantile o cosa.


Volevo solo ribadire, ma lo si é capito ormai, che l'infantilismo o comunque l'immaturità può appartenere a qualunque età..... ovvio che se a dimostrarla é una persona adulta e matura.... non si tratta di età, inesperienza ma solo di "dote" individuale.
E da infantili si fa di tutto....
Bruja


----------



## LDS (14 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> diciamo ,per par condicio, che la stronzaggine non ha età??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la stronzaggine è intrinseca in ogni essere umano. Le persone migliori escono fuori perchè in grado di contrastarla con lo stile e classe. Ma non è da tutti, si sa!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Volevo solo ribadire, ma lo si é capito ormai, che l'infantilismo o comunque l'immaturità può appartenere a qualunque età..... ovvio che se a dimostrarla é una persona adulta e matura.... non si tratta di età, inesperienza ma solo di "dote" individuale.
> E da infantili si fa di tutto....
> Bruja


c'è anche da dire che ci si comporta infantilmente se chi hai davanti te lo permette.
E io ammetto che certi suoi lati infantili mi divertivano.
Purtroppo ci si becca il pacchetto senza poter discernere ciò che non ci aggrada


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma stai  meglio fisicamente?


diciamo che mi sembra peggio la convalescenza che l'intervento in sè


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Volevo solo ribadire, ma lo si é capito ormai, che l'infantilismo o comunque l'immaturità può appartenere a qualunque età..... ovvio che se a dimostrarla é una persona adulta e matura.... non si tratta di età, inesperienza ma solo di "dote" individuale.
> E da infantili si fa di tutto....
> Bruja

















il peggio è che sono disarmanti...
tu ti aspetti una reazione e ne ottieni una del tutto diversa..


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2008)

*anna*

Diciamo pure...che fra infantili spesso ci si trova..ma la mancanza di buon senso...poi porta alla tragedia...!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo pure...che fra infantili spesso ci si trova..ma la mancanza di buon senso...poi porta alla tragedia...!!


ti consiglierei di coltivare un po' il fanciullino che c'è in te.


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2008)

*medusa...*

Certamente...a te non posso consigliare di coltivare la parte onesta che è in te.. visto che ne sei totalmente sprovvista...allora ti consiglio di allontanarti da utenza che non fa certo il tuo bene...dirigendoti spesso e volentieri verso figure...poco nobili!!!


----------

